# Wot box



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone here has any experience with them?

http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotbox
I am about to pull the trigger on one of their units for the two step capability.

2010 at the DC Pro, before water injection, E85 and a sound tune, this is what I was pulling at the 60ft mark. It should be noted that the light/start was placed on an incline that required balancing clutch and hand brake(not as easy as it sounds). A 1.9 60ft was my best for the event with a horrible 1.1 reaction time(last one at the bottom). I want to improve and make the launch more consistant and I'm hoping this WOT box will do it! What do you guys think?

--------------------------------------

Sports Car Club of America
2010 DC ProSolo - June 18-20, 2010
LEFT VS RIGHT 
199 CSP VS 50 CSP 
Max Clesca VS racer X
*41.269 *TIME 42.022 
1.006 RT 0.758 
NO RL NO 
*2.535* 60ft 2.680 

Run on 06/19/2010 11:52:50
www.scca.com

--------------------------------------

--------------------------------------

Sports Car Club of America
2010 DC ProSolo - June 18-20, 2010
LEFT VS RIGHT 
50 DSP 199 CSP 
Kyle Treder VS Max Clesca 
45.462 TIME *43.408 *
0.854 RT 0.706 
NO RL NO 
2.699 60ft * 2.478 *
Run on 06/19/2010 11:55:24
www.scca.com

--------------------------------------

--------------------------------------

Sports Car Club of America
2010 DC ProSolo - June 18-20, 2010
LEFT RIGHT 
199 CSP 
Max Clesca BYE 
*38.742 *TIME 
0.728 RT 
NO RL 
*2.178 60ft *
Run on 06/19/2010 11:58:38
www.scca.com

--------------------------------------

--------------------------------------

Sports Car Club of America
2010 DC ProSolo - June 18-20, 2010
LEFT RIGHT 
199 CSP 
BYE Max Clesca 
TIME *40.740 * RT 1.107 
RL NO 
*60ft 1.949 *
Run on 06/19/2010 12:19:34
www.scca.com

The following is a rough idea what those 60ft times translate into in terms of 0-60 times(my goal is a consitant 1.5 60ft):

2.3 second 60' time = 35.5 mph @60' = 7.0 second 0-60 time 
2.2 second 60' time = 37.1 mph @60' = 6.5 second 0-60 time 
2.1 second 60' time = 38.9 mph @60' = 5.9 second 0-60 time 
2.0 second 60' time = 40.9 mph @60' = 5.2 second 0-60 time 
1.9 second 60' time = 43.0 mph @60' = 4.6 second 0-60 time 
1.8 second 60' time = 45.5 mph @60' = 4.0 second 0-60 time 
1.7 second 60' time = 48.1 mph @60' = 3.4 second 0-60 time 
1.6 second 60' time = 51.1 mph @60' = 2.9 second 0-60 time 
1.5 second 60' time = 54.5 mph @60' = 2.2 second 0-60 time


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I haz one:wave:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i love mine just haven't been able to use it cus i needs a new clutch :banghead: but when i did have it OMG amazing. def get the no lift shift


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> def get the no lift shift


:thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really wasn't interested in the no lift shift but for $50 more maybe I should get it for the hell of it. What kind of measured, documented gains do you guys get out of the flat shifts?

Also, what kind of sixty foot times does the drag racers get out the quattro 225?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> I really wasn't interested in the no lift shift but for $50 more maybe I should get it for the hell of it. What kind of measured, documented gains do you guys get out of the flat shifts?
> 
> Also, what kind of sixty foot times does the drag racers get out the quattro 225?


as for the flat shift thing, from what i under stand is it's better on the trans and makes shifting smooth as butter and less ware and tare on the trans.. i was looking at getting one my self just for the LC but i know if i did well i would not have a clutch by now.. :laugh: had to talk my self out of it so i dont go out and beat on the car too much.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Maestro


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

WOT box is great and the no lift shift is by far the best part of the unit. You will notice that using the no lift shift your turbo stays spooled better and will cut ET times as advertized.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

cincy some times you have to be a balla on a budget... :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20psi now said:


> cincy some times you have to be a balla on a budget... :laugh:


I couldn't agree more! unless Eurodyne decides to sponsor me, like the few other great companies I have onboard, there's no way I can fit this bill in this season budget. The fact that I have the car running so well on E85, water injection and 30+ psi, also doesn't make me particularly in a rush to open a new can of worms.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sure some of you guys hit the drag strip, Cincy, anyone? What kind of 60ft do you guys get and with what reaction times?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> I'm sure some of you guys hit the drag strip, Cincy, anyone? What kind of 60ft do you guys get and with what reaction times?


Going this summer. I wanted to wait and get some stickier tires.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

60 ft times, anybody? 
There must be someone with AWD 225 60ft times!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2787244


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

cincyTT said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2787244


Thank you Sir! 

I looked for a little bit and saw a bunch of 2wd 60 ft times but no AWD. I have to spend more time searching through all 14 pages


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Works great on my FWD cars, haven't tried in either TT. I cut 1.7 60' times in the GTI but that is with slicks.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Works great on my FWD cars, haven't tried in either TT. I cut 1.7 60' times in the GTI but that is with slicks.


That's some good times for 2wd, what kind of power and reaction times?
I'm shooting for 1.5-1.6 60ft depending on RT!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Reaction time does not effect 60' or et. It only effects the win light on the other end and how you can loose with a faster time. So basically you can sit there for 30 secs and still run a 13.5et.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

cincyTT said:


> Reaction time does not effect 60' or et. It only effects the win light on the other end and how you can loose with a faster time. So basically you can sit there for 30 secs and still run a 13.5et.


You are absolutely right cincy and I'm clueless when it come to Drag racing (had to look it up)Problem is, what I'm asking is for SCCA PRO SOLO(2 mirror courses with drag start and two cars battling it out). 

In the Pro format, SCCA incorporated a "drag like" straight start but the "official" timer start rolling at 0.000(last amber in the christmas light) but you can still redlight if you go before the green. A perfect launch is a .500 leaving exactly at the green(no time loss on your overall run). Any extra time added to the green or a longer the reaction time, the more dead time you are adding to your final time; so you can't sit at the light like drag racing. I prefer a slow Solo RT than a RL but you gotta be quick to give yourself a chance to win and that's why they say "drag is for fast cars and autocross is for fast racers"



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

just thinking, how much boost do you guys build useing just the LC? big turbo or stock, i have heard that the stock ko3/4 only build 5 psi or so at 3500 + rpm..  is this right or are people in the videos just not setting the system up right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can change it via the USB cable but I'm at 6 [email protected] 4k rpm


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

you dont bog down when you take off? 4k sound low to start out of the hole but when you in some kinda boost i know its differnt.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

My GT35R will build ~10-12 psi with 2 step rev limit set at 6K rpms. Either way, any boost is plenty to launch with. The whole point isn't really to launch in boost, as even launching at the right rpms with no boost built will spin the tires easily. The point is to consistently launch at the same rpm, so as to not bog and to not completely boil the tires, aka finding the sweet spot to give the best acceleration while launching.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> you dont bog down when you take off? 4k sound low to start out of the hole but when you in some kinda boost i know its differnt.


It barely does. When I take it to the track I'm going to bring my laptop and raise it until I find the sweet spot.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*60 ft*

Well unfortunately the best I could muster with 375awhp was 2.01. 1.34's with our camaro  ..but I only got a few passes with the TT. low 60 ft's require more torque to weight ratio and being the TT is kinda on the heavy side for a little 1.8l you have to already have some boost or the motor will bog soon as the tires hook. Best so far was 12.20 @ 120 mph w 2.01 60 ft mid 11 sec mph


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

giacTT said:


> Well unfortunately the best I could muster with 375awhp was 2.01. 1.34's with our camaro  ..but I only got a few passes with the TT. low 60 ft's require more torque to weight ratio and being the TT is kinda on the heavy side for a little 1.8l you have to already have some boost or the motor will bog soon as the tires hook. Best so far was 12.20 @ 120 mph w 2.01 60 ft mid 11 sec mph


Thanks for the input, I really needed a few other awd 60ft numbers so I can have some kind of a benchmark.--

-You pulled 2.01 with 375 AWHP

-My best last year was 1.9 (I have 100 more AWDTQ now)

-I also found out earlier that the ProSolo national champion is an awd Audi that pulls 1.6 60ft

These numbers tell me that I'm not too far off the mark. With the extra power I have now + a 2 step, I hopefully will be able to match or beat the national champ times at the 60 ft point.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*..*

That was on pump gas.... Im runnin around 415 awhp on race @ 30psi

That was dropping @ 4k which have come to find out is wayyyy to low but was not trying to break my car that night.

But the only way your going to get sub 1.8 60's is a to already start in boost ie: WOT or start taking ALOT of weight outa the car.

REmember.... 60ft has very little to do with HP.... 60ft is about Torque and Unfortunately 4cyl lack this ESP at low rpm.....

Your MPH is determined by your HP ...Your E/t is all about 60 ft and torque and a little hp

Example.....I have the same Hp in our Camaro ....but 450 ft lbs torque at the wheels .....\
AUDI TT 1/4 60 ft 2.01 1/4 12.20 @ 120 mph
87 Camaro 60 ft 1.34 1/4 10.21 @ 123 mph Torque and ETmake a BIGGG diff in e/t's


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, torque win races and horsepower sells cars!
Thankfully I built this car from day one to be a torque monster. I also worked very hard to make the available torque come on as early as possible. My last dyno session, I pulled 396 AWDTQ at 3200 rpm. I am anticipating to be over 400 AWDTQ once I'm done installing my 42 DD 3" downpipe(thanks John @ 42 DD) sometime before Waterfest. I still have room for more timing advance in the tune, so I think 60ft in less than 1.7 is realistically possible with a hooked launch with boost.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

cincyTT said:


> Maestro


I sell it....and completely agree. Getting ready to install it on the TT this week. Doing a wideband conversion and 440 file on a 225 car should be quite a fun little shop toy when done. The no lift shift can take some playing with to get it set up to each persons liking but prolly one of the best WOT set ups in a stock ECM out there.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

iTech said:


> I sell it....and completely agree. Getting ready to install it on the TT this week. Doing a wideband conversion and 440 file on a 225 car should be quite a fun little shop toy when done. The no lift shift can take some playing with to get it set up to each persons liking but prolly one of the best WOT set ups in a stock ECM out there.


I want Maestro badly but I can't justify the expense right now, especially when I have the stock ECU running so well. I know I can do more with maestro but only tweaking with unisetting got me running E85, 630 cc injectors, a multi stage water injection on straight distilled water(harder to tune) @ 33-35 psi, a deleted SMIC, boat loads of timing and believe it or not the stok KO4. I even got the thing to start without fail, on a mini Deka battery, over an entire NY winter. Maybe if Eurodyne want to join my short list of sponsors it will happen sooner than next racing season.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Give Chris a call...you never know what he may say:laugh: Yeah it's great stuff...I love the ability to tweak on the fly when needed. The sheer price point over other tuners is what makes it so desirable..plus no one really offers a similar product other than a full stand alone set up.


----------

